# Dog Poo



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi, whilst on my daily trek to get a paper, only exercise now, I am amazed at the amount of dog owners who allow their dogs to crap on the path only to leave it there. I do understand the thought of a warm turd in your hand, separated only by a thin layer of a plastic bag, is daunting first thing but you had a choice. No offence to dog owners intended.
It also occurred to the engineer in me that what does a blind person do?.Does the dog pick it up or do they have to fumble around looking for said item? No offence interned to the partially sighted either. Just curious.
Alex :?:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It's funny how some people want the "joy" of owning a foul-smelling, excitable, noisy and gormless quadruped yet don't quite want the responsibility of keeping the neighbourhood free of their stinking crap. :?


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

I have four dogs and always,always pick up after them, in fact a lot of times I pick up where other lazy people haven't bothered.
I have an inner argument where half of me says "leave it" and the other half which always wins says " just pick it up"
It's the height of selfish irresponsible behaviour to leave it and takes seconds to pop it into a bag.

If you're too lazy to clean up after your dog get a parrot, at least it will just shit in a cage.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> It's funny how some people want the "joy" of owning a foul-smelling, excitable, noisy and gormless quadruped yet don't quite want the responsibility of keeping the neighbourhood free of their stinking crap. :?


In some areas, you could substitute 'biped' for 'quadruped' :x



alexi7 said:


> It also occurred to the engineer in me that what does a blind person do?.Does the dog pick it up or do they have to fumble around looking for said item? No offence interned to the partially sighted either. Just curious.
> Alex :?:


Good question, don't know the answer though .


----------



## denviks (Sep 5, 2011)

i own a springer and always pick up after him. yesterday while removing the engine undertray from my tt ( have to work in the road ) i knelt down next to my drivers side wheel ( up on the kurb ) and bloody knelt is dog crap. i wasnt best happy about it..... :evil: :evil:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> It's funny how some people want the "joy" of owning a foul-smelling, excitable, noisy and gormless quadruped yet don't quite want the responsibility of keeping the neighbourhood free of their stinking crap. :?


I just wonder why it doesn't go grey any more. At least you could see it. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny how some people want the "joy" of owning a foul-smelling, excitable, noisy and gormless quadruped yet don't quite want the responsibility of keeping the neighbourhood free of their stinking crap. :?
> ...


Hammond explained something that they don't put in dog food anymore.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > ScoobyTT said:
> ...


Really? Like what?!

Responsibility?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Exclusive white dye :lol: :lol: :lol: what did happen to white dog sh*t :roll:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

We've had the campaign for real ale.

It's obviously time for the "Campaign for White Dogshit".


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny how some people want the "joy" of owning a foul-smelling, excitable, noisy and gormless quadruped yet don't quite want the responsibility of keeping the neighbourhood free of their stinking crap. :?
> ...


The disappearance of white dog poo is down to what dogs eat these days.

White dog poop is the calcium left behind as the water evaporates, and the 'organic' components of the poop are consumed (in various ways) leaving the inorganic stuff behind.

But nowadays dogs don't eat as much bone as they used to, including bone meal. Also, tighter regulation on dogs crapping on pavements means that turds don't hang around for years in public places like they used to, giving them less opportunity to dry out and turn white


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bung said:


> If you're too lazy to clean up after your dog get a parrot, at least it will just shit in a cage.


Fully agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dig776 (Jul 25, 2011)

alexi7 said:


> Hi, whilst on my daily trek to get a paper, only exercise now, I am amazed at the amount of dog owners who allow their dogs to crap on the path only to leave it there. I do understand the thought of a warm turd in your hand, separated only by a thin layer of a plastic bag, is daunting first thing but you had a choice. No offence to dog owners intended.
> It also occurred to the engineer in me that what does a blind person do?.Does the dog pick it up or do they have to fumble around looking for said item? No offence interned to the partially sighted either. Just curious.
> Alex :?:


Not sure about all blind/partially sighted peoples but my parents used to house guide dogs evenings and weekends (saves on kennel costs) and the dogs were trained to do their business in a particular place/time in the garden. Very well trained dogs with the exception of the one that chased anything that moved. It got sacked (but it was my favourite).


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

davidg said:


> Exclusive white dye :lol: :lol: :lol: what did happen to white dog sh*t :roll:


this question was raised the other day at work no one could answer it

think i need to get out more


----------



## Graham Grant (Jul 23, 2011)

Some complete lowlife lets their dog leave a landmine outside my front door and I have to clear it away. If I could find out who's dog this belongs to I will post it through their letterbox :evil:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi Graham Grant, what you need to do is follow the offender home, then next day put the dog poo in a paper bag on their door step sat alight to it and ring the bell.
When they open the door they automatically stamp on the bag to to put the fire out there by stomping in their own dog poo.
Makes you feel warm inside too.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny how some people want the "joy" of owning a foul-smelling, excitable, noisy and gormless quadruped yet don't quite want the responsibility of keeping the neighbourhood free of their stinking crap. :?
> ...


i recall a romantic holiday with just me and the mrs to crete a few years ago, we sat on the grassy verge by the beach with waves lightly lapping the shore and a full moon. suddenly i saw by the side of me this glowing white dog turd in the moonlight :lol: it ruined the moment for the mrs but i pissed myself tbh.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Well what about horse shit? no owners clean that up off the street when it shats while its walking, and police horse shit, no-one cleans that up!!


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

Guzi said:


> Well what about horse shit? no owners clean that up off the street when it shats while its walking, and police horse shit, no-one cleans that up!!


are you kidding :?: it's pure gold. my grandad says you can get a tanner a bucket for good quality manure  grab your shovel and get out there...


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Your right like, my dad uses it at his allotment.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

muTTley said:


> Guzi said:
> 
> 
> > Well what about horse shit? no owners clean that up off the street when it shats while its walking, and police horse shit, no-one cleans that up!!
> ...


Yes!! Excellent for the garden (veggie beds). I shall go and get some soon 8)


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Yes!! Excellent for the garden (veggie beds). I shall go and get some soon 8)


there's a police mounted unit stable just up the road from me - my roses are looking pretty good


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Look what can happen


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

muTTley said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Yes!! Excellent for the garden (veggie beds). I shall go and get some soon 8)
> ...


I get my horse manure FOC from a farm around the corner


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't know why people find horse shit so yummy, though I suppose decomposed grass/hay smells better than decomposed meat. 
Grazing outside, horses can ingest all sorts of parasitic nasties and can pass as many as 2000 eggs per gram of feces.
Such things as, Bloodworm, Roundworm, Threadworm, Pinworm and Bots are common if the horse is not wormed regularly, not the sort of thing I relish on my tats!


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

No Shit!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Grrrrrr!!!!! Stood in one today doing the hedge from the back (field). Picked up countless other dog dos but still had to wash my trainers in the washing machine :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

I pick up every time I walk my lad's dog. Why can't other people do it [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I have a boxer dog and he acts pretty thick at times, as much as I love him. Any way he has been trained to only shite on the drive rather than the lawn as we have children. when we go out 9 out of ten times he will wait till we get home. so it can be done. mind you when he has a shit he goes mad as he wants a biscuit every time. at least our grass is free of dog poo. just have to be careful when we park on the drive as he tends to do it where you get out the car, leaving space to park. I am sure he is inside watching laughing his bollocks off, if he had them still. but at least its easy to pick up.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I work in the town where Guide Dogs are trained (when the go to the 'big' school) and they are trained to poo on the road next to the kerb.

Hev x


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

funny isnt it.........if i dropped my trousers and crapped on the floor cops would do me even if i picked it up!!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Never seen a dog with trouthers :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Never seen a dog with trouthers :roll:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Sometimes when people lose their patience, things like this happens...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Never seen a dog with trouthers :roll:


or trousers :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Even trousers [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

Have two huskies and always pick it up and pisses me off when I stand in some lazy fuckers shit, live on a country path and worse than in the city for lazy poo leavers, I must confess I left a runny one the other day but covered it over with earth!!!


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: I think I will squirt around that one.!!


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

As a responsible dog owner I always pick up after my dog, and whilst it may seem repulsive to the unitiated, to those of us who do it regularly, it really isn't an issue, ....I'd rather pick up a warm one than a cold one actually :lol:

This is just as annoying to us responsible dog owners as non dog owners, and gets all dog owners a bad name.

...question, why dont dog wardens speak to dog owners about such matters, I am out every morning and evening with Charlie, and I can tell yuo who all the irresponsible ones are and would happily shop them to a dog warden or something.


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

Its nearly always the owners fault for not picking it up.
But it dosnt hurt to give your dog some extra training if required imo :roll:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

speakers on!!

Anyone who thinks a dog does not remember or does not feel guilt has not lived with a dog.
Just look at the expressions on the faces of these three dogs when they are asked the same question at the same time

.....same tone of voice.

The guilty one cannot help but feel guilty while the others have no look of guilt whatsoever.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

YoungOldUn said:


> speakers on!!
> 
> Anyone who thinks a dog does not remember or does not feel guilt has not lived with a dog.
> Just look at the expressions on the faces of these three dogs when they are asked the same question at the same time
> ...


Funny video. However I'm not sure if you're being serious about a dog feeling guilty, if you're not serious please ignore this.
A dog absolutely cannot feel guilty about having a shit, it's as natural to them as eating, breathing and walking.Guilt is a human emotion that animals do not share.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Devil said:


> Its nearly always the owners fault for not picking it up.
> But it dosnt hurt to give your dog some extra training if required imo :roll:


Thats what I call a well trained dog. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

